# Return pump suggestions?



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Just looking for suggestions for a return pump to choose from my sump to my 120g rr display. Probably about 6-8 feet depending how I place the sump. I believe Marineland rates the flow out of the tank at 700-750gph. What do you use? How do you find the noise/reliability/price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you do not need to count horizontal length

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am running a waveline dc4000 pump on my 90 gallon marine land reef ready. Prior to this a 750 GPH sedra return, this was way too much flow. Overflow was continuously noisy. I now have the waveline set at I think 8 or 9 for flow. My overflow is now dead silent. The nice thing about the dc pump is you can set the flow to what the return can handle and the dc4000 is dead silent. The dc 6000 might suit your needs better. I have kept my trusty sedra as a back up in case I have problems with the waveline, it is a gen 2 so I am hoping it will be ok


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

For the size of tank you have, consider the vertex v6. Their flow rate is measured at 0 head height. We ran one on our 175 for about a year. A bit undersized for our tank, so for yours, it would be good. Very quiet, great quality and I don't think the price is out of line.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks all,

Kies1, I may end up doing the DC4000. Based on what it can do at max, seems like it would be more than suitable. How many settings are on the waveline? you mentioned the 750gph sedra was too much, but online the DC4000 lists max flow at 1056gph but was quiet at level 8 or 9?

Crayon - uhh the vertex looks very nice but not sure I want to spend that money at the moment... unless you want to be a sponsor of my tank?


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

The gen 2 I believe has 12 settings and I run it between 7 and 8. The pump itself is very quiet bad at these settings my overflow is dead silent. I think the flow rates are a little exaggerated though. At full speed I think it is putting out just a bit more than the sedra was. Setting 7 works the best with my overflow. Marineland corner on a 90 gallon reef ready.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you looked at the Jebao DC pumps? super quiet, has feed mode, very reliable, used in skimmers. I got them and they are SUPERB. The water trickling back into the sump makes more noise than these pumps.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I appreciate the input! I chose the Waveline DC4000 after all. It fit my needs in terms of output and price. If Im looking at tank #2, I'll consider all the ideas here


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Still loving mine


----------

